# MILK REPLACER?????



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*I'm looking at a 2 week old bottle baby. What do you suggest to feed for milk replacer?*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear certain Milk replacers... cause scouring ....... some are using whole milk ....from the grocery store.... :wink: I personally haven't had to bottle feed... so I am not much help here....


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, milk from the store would be out for me because I live in the bush so can't make regular trips to the store. Any ideas???


----------



## chad3006 (Apr 5, 2010)

We've tried several brands over the years. The one we've had the best luck with is called Multi Mama It's stocked by our local feed store and the kids and lambs seem to prefer it; it mixes easier too. Scours haven't been too much of an issue with it.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I use Snowflakes for goats.... haven't had any problems with scours from it...it actually clears up the scours from whole milk diets. Whole milk is harder to digest for kids and lacks enough butterfat for proper growth. I don't know why so many people feed strictly whole milk...its a pet peeve of mine! No OFFENSE TO ANYONE intended....just my own personal pet peeve! 

Don't know if they would have Snowflakes where you are at though?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check into it before getting the kid.


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

WE use advance lamb, make sure the kids get the colustrum from the mom we also make it specification at 5 gallons at a time then let it cool off and put it in a kid bar basically a bucket with extra nipples and feed it cold that away the dont over eat since the bucket is with them all day.... Right now were doing it with lambs 7 lambs


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with jess but that's personal preference.

I like Land-O-Lakes kid milk replacer. Worked well for me and others.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am bottle feeding two right now and for the life of me I can not think of what it is called. I just bought more last nite also. :? I know it is a tub and it is green with cute goats on the front.

I have never had a problem with scours from poweder, but this is only the second time I have ever had bottle babies. For a bit I noticed they were getting a little constipated, so I put a drop or so of oil in the bottle and they were fine.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys I really appreciate all the info. I am waiting to hear back from the breeder to see what he is feeding too.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Strange b/c at one time I had no goat milk and fed straight whole cows milk from the grocery store...He was fed that from a week old until he was about 2.5-3mos. He was growthy and thrived on it never had one bit of problem with him growing. Course the goat milk is cheaper (when they freshened) so as soon as I had the girls milking he was switched back to GM. I know of a herd who sells all of their goat milk and buys cow milk from the store to raise their kids on(they make more off the GM and still have extra $$ after buying the cows milk)...I've seen the pics of the kids, it's a known herd with a good reputation....all of their kids are very well grown....

So just out of curiousity, where did you learn about the growth issues of whole milk?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do believe it makes a difference on the breed of goat. Pygmies and Nigerian Dwarfs have higher butterfat and their kids are designed to need and utilize it - while other breeds such as Saanans are not as high in butter fat leading them to be much more like cows milk. 

And each farm is going to find something that does or doesnt work for them. I tried the whole cows milk and it didnt work for me. But it doesnt mean that I say that others havent had the results that they have had on it. But I also dont recommend it when asked. Thats just from my experience.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I can see the point about Nigerians and needing a richer milk . . .

What are the problems seen on each?
- for cow's milk, is it not growing enough?
- for milk replacer, is it scours? 

I have two bottle kids right now that are on 50% goat milk, 50% whole cow milk, but in less than two weeks, I may run out of goat milk, so am trying to figure out what they should be on.

I saw the formula on TGS for richening the cow's milk with butterfat & evap. milk? has anyone tried that?

Thanks for insights.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

annoyingly bumping this topic again - sorry! - just hoping to see if anyone had tried enriching whole cow milk with the buttermilk and evap. milk :whatgoat:


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anyone know how long a bag of land o lakes milk replacer will last for a week old bottle baby? The price is $120.00 so Im guessing its 50 Ibs?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will have a lot of leftover milk replacer if you get a 50 lb bag. I would see if you can get a smaller size.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

peggy said:


> *I'm looking at a 2 week old bottle baby. What do you suggest to feed for milk replacer?*


Super Lamb. It offers 24% protein, 30% fat, and my bottle babies do great on it. Thus far I've never had a problem with scours, either.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is s really old thread except for the recent question from Violetmoon.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Violetmoon said:


> Does anyone know how long a bag of land o lakes milk replacer will last for a week old bottle baby? The price is $120.00 so Im guessing its 50 Ibs?


If you bottle feed until about 3 months of age, you should use the vast majority of it. I know I went through at least 2 25 lb bags with Kahlua.


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you goat crazy.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> This is s really old thread except for the recent question from Violetmoon.


Yeah, I saw that too late. So much for my power of observation!  :laugh:


----------



## Dairy_goats (Jul 17, 2014)

Violetmoon said:


> Does anyone know how long a bag of land o lakes milk replacer will last for a week old bottle baby? The price is $120.00 so Im guessing its 50 Ibs?


Where can you buy a 50lb bag of LOL does Match?


----------

